# Mis-dea tim 600



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

I can't help you specifically with the MES-DEA inverter, but I can help with inverters in general. 

My inverter is programmed so the throttle pot controls torque set point. A speed set point needs to be set as well, because 100% torque at 0% speed does you no good. So, make sure you are setting torque and speed.

Is the inverter enabled? Do you hear the PWM, or have voltage at the motor leads? Perhaps there is an enable input or contactor closed input that needs to be connected?


----------

